# Money from UK wife



## michael4477 (Nov 19, 2017)

My wife who is a UK resident would like to make me a money gift of around €20,000, i have been a resident of Spain for over 20 years and my wife has not been to Spain for any purpose for the same period, we are separated by still married, if my wife transfers this money to my Spanish bank do i have to declare it on my next Spanish tax return or is it Spanish tax free ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

michael4477 said:


> My wife who is a UK resident would like to make me a money gift of around €20,000, i have been a resident of Spain for over 20 years and my wife has not been to Spain for any purpose for the same period, we are separated by still married, if my wife transfers this money to my Spanish bank do i have to declare it on my next Spanish tax return or is it Spanish tax free ?


No income in Spain is tax free I'm afraid....so yes, you have to declare it.

The bank will also ask you to prove where it comes from due to money-laundering regulations.


----------

